# Country Fried Whitetail and Elk.



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

I love it. For many years, I have soaked the hind quarter, tenderized steaks in milk and a lot of black pepper for a while before I batter and fry. Then take the crust renderings and make gravy. All black iron skillet frying with mashed taters with the gravy. Always a family and friends favorite.  *My Question:* What do *you* soak your meat in prior to the batter and frying? Looking for something different because I like changing things up.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 20, 2019)

I use Buttermilk.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 20, 2019)

Buttermilk. And down here we call them chicken fried steaks.  Never understood it because there isn’t any chicken... But that Texans for ya...
I’m with you on plenty of pepper. Fry with lard for best results.   Leftovers are great with scrambled eggs the next morning! B


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

kruizer said:


> I use Buttermilk.


Daddy used to pour Buttermilk on squirrels before he fried em. Dang good too. Nuttin beats squirrel gravy!!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Buttermilk. And down here we call them chicken fried steaks.  Never understood it because there isn’t any chicken... But that Texans for ya...
> I’m with you on plenty of pepper. Fry with lard for best results.   Leftovers are great with scrambled eggs the next morning! B


I know? Strange ain't it. Will definitely give the lard a shot. My mamaw fried with lard all the time and put in beans. Family always told her lard would stop up her heart. It finally did at 97 years old!!!!


----------



## mike243 (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't soakem in any thing unless I plan on grilling,buttermilk will help tenderize and give more flavor, I would love to have 1 of those good meat tenderizers like they use to make cubed steak bought from the butcher. 1 day and it might be this year I'm going to buy 1 , plenty of Deer in the freezer but still trying for a Tn elk tag


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I don't soakem in any thing unless I plan on grilling,buttermilk will help tenderize and give more flavor, I would love to have 1 of those good meat tenderizers like they use to make cubed steak bought from the butcher. 1 day and it might be this year I'm going to buy 1 , plenty of Deer in the freezer but still trying for a Tn elk tag


Yes those that the butcher has are cool but I have used a meat hammer for 30 years. Works just as well for what I am doing. I never use the hammer on the back strap though and definitely not on the tenderloin.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 20, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I would love to have 1 of those good meat tenderizers like they use to make cubed steak


Knew a old timer that used his index finger to do chicken fried steak . Just kept pokin his finger in the meat . Sounds crazy , but it was really tender . 

First time I had venison was back strap cut about 1 1/2  thick , floured and deep fried in a cast iron dutch oven , with slices of potatoes in with the meat . We were bird hunting in Iowa . Cold tired and hungry . One of the best meals I've ever had . Hawg , Ya got me thinkin about days gone by ,,,


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Knew a old timer that used his index finger to do chicken fried steak . Just kept pokin his finger in the meat . Sounds crazy , but it was really tender .
> 
> First time I had venison was back strap cut about 1 1/2  thick , floured and deep fried in a cast iron dutch oven , with slices of potatoes in with the meat . We were bird hunting in Iowa . Cold tired and hungry . One of the best meals I've ever had . Hawg , Ya got me thinkin about days gone by ,,,


Good memories!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 20, 2019)

Canned Pet milk and Louisiana Hot Sauce... 
We usually do this at the camp and pet milk is just easier. Don't have to keep fresh milk around and the nearest store that is open at night is 45 minutes away. 
BTW, the chuck wagon champion cook uses canned milk as well so.....


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 21, 2019)

I soak mine in water and garlic salt.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Canned Pet milk and Louisiana Hot Sauce...
> We usually do this at the camp and pet milk is just easier. Don't have to keep fresh milk around and the nearest store that is open at night is 45 minutes away.
> BTW, the chuck wagon champion cook uses canned milk as well so.....


Interesting. I will try that. Thanks


----------



## Murray (Apr 21, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I know? Strange ain't it. Will definitely give the lard a shot. My mamaw fried with lard all the time and put in beans. Family always told her lard would stop up her heart. It finally did at 97 years old!!!!



I use salt pork for wild game and fish. Lard with an attitude! Did some side bacon with a substantial fat cap that I left on while curing/smoking. Cut the fat off while slicing with the intent of using the lard for fish and wild meat. Haven’t tried it on meat yet but it does give eggs a nice mild salty/sweet smokey flavour.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I don't soakem in any thing unless I plan on grilling,buttermilk will help tenderize and give more flavor, I would love to have 1 of those good meat tenderizers like they use to make cubed steak bought from the butcher. 1 day and it might be this year I'm going to buy 1 , plenty of Deer in the freezer but still trying for a Tn elk tag


Just bought me one at the restaurant supply store along with a meat hammer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2019)

I also vote for the buttermilk. Just bought one HAHAHA don't you just love the way this forum can cost you money.

Warren


----------



## dernektambura (Apr 23, 2019)

pineapple or papaya shreds to tenderize....word of caution: don't keep it in for more than couple hours, otherwise it can become mushy..


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> pineapple or papaya shreds to tenderize....word of caution: don't keep it in for more than couple hours, otherwise it can become mushy..


Not much papaya around here in Southeast Mississippi. LOL. Sounds interesting though. May try that. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I also vote for the buttermilk. Just bought one HAHAHA don't you just love the way this forum can cost you money.
> 
> Warren


Absolutely! I love SMF!!!! Bout to look up a good jalapeno/sweet corn/ cornbread recipe. Have my own but want to see what is on the forum. Take care!!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

Going against the grain this time and do it different than I have done in many years. Going with indaswamp's version with PET milk. Not gonna use the hot sauce though. Will add lots of black pepper per my normal. Gonna do it in a few days. I will load pics then. Take care all!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Going against the grain this time and do it different than I have done in many years. Going with indaswamp's version with PET milk. Not gonna use the hot sauce though. Will add lots of black pepper per my normal. Gonna do it in a few days. I will load pics then. Take care all!


The acid from the vinegar in the hot sauce is key to tenderizing the meat. I recommend substituting the hot sauce for some form of vinegar...red wine, white wine, apple cider, white......usually use 2 TBSP. hot sauce per can of pet milk so 2 TBSP. vinegar will work.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2019)

I use a meat hammer and beaten egg for mine. I also cook them on my Kettle NO OIL needed.

Here's a link if you interested: 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chicken-fried-steak-and-sausage-gravy.275549/

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I use a meat hammer and beaten egg for mine. I also cook them on my Kettle NO OIL needed.
> 
> Here's a link if you interested:
> 
> ...


Thanks GMC


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> The acid from the vinegar in the hot sauce is key to tenderizing the meat. I recommend substituting the hot sauce for some form of vinegar...red wine, white wine, apple cider, white......usually use 2 TBSP. hot sauce per can of pet milk so 2 TBSP. vinegar will work.


Ok will do.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 24, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I don't soakem in any thing unless I plan on grilling,buttermilk will help tenderize and give more flavor, I would love to have 1 of those good meat tenderizers like they use to make cubed steak bought from the butcher. 1 day and it might be this year I'm going to buy 1 , plenty of Deer in the freezer but still trying for a Tn elk tag


.  

Get something like this, works great for small runs.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

zwiller said:


> .
> 
> Get something like this, works great for small runs.


Hey. Thanks. I actually bought on yesterday at the restaurant supply store.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have 1 of those,3 rows and it does a good job but it aint like the butcher has for making cubed steak ,A griddle scraper is next on my list


----------



## Jonok (Apr 24, 2019)

Do you guys dredge with flavored flour before egg?  That is my biggest thing, and I can make a Bluebill (lesser scaup) palatable with a little seasoned flour and a meat hammer, while without, you’d need nothing short of unlimited bacon grease, top shelf gin (just to take the edge off), and magic...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 24, 2019)

Yep...flour helps the egg wash/breading stick to the meat.


----------



## Jonok (Apr 24, 2019)

On the other hand, when me and my SBE are working on birds, sometimes we don’t have seasoned flour right off the bat.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Do you guys dredge with flavored flour before egg?  That is my biggest thing, and I can make a Bluebill (lesser scaup) palatable with a little seasoned flour and a meat hammer, while without, you’d need nothing short of unlimited bacon grease, top shelf gin (just to take the edge off), and magic...


I definitely egg wash and dredge in peppered flour.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2019)

I do flour first , then the egg .


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I do flour first , then the egg .


I like that too!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I like that too!


That's the classic way to do it . Flour makes the egg stick . I know it seems backwards , but it's not . Flour , egg , then more flour or bread crumbs ,,, what ever .


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That's the classic way to do it . Flour makes the egg stick . I know it seems backwards , but it's not . Flour , egg , then more flour or bread crumbs ,,, what ever .


10-4. Gonna fry up some deer this weekend. I will post pics of the meat and my brown gravy.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That's the classic way to do it . Flour makes the egg stick . I know it seems backwards , but it's not . Flour , egg , then more flour or bread crumbs ,,, what ever .



Yup the way we do it flour then egg and then either seasoned flour or a breading.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2019)

Hawging It Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Apr 25, 2019)

+1 to seasoned flour/store bought.  We do a 50/50 mix of Fryin Magic and generic canned bread crumbs.  Far better than any recipe I used.  Try and rest awhile after breading so the coating dries a bit for better crunch and more breading sticks to the meat.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 25, 2019)

zwiller said:


> +1 to seasoned flour/store bought.  We do a 50/50 mix of Fryin Magic and generic canned bread crumbs.  Far better than any recipe I used.  Try and rest awhile after breading so the coating dries a bit for better crunch and more breading sticks to the meat.


Hey something different to try sometime. Sounds good. Thanks alot!


----------

